# CSCA July 31 Casting in Linden NC



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

We had a great day casting. Warm and humid with very little (3-5 mph) wind. It turned into quite a battle between Tony, newcomer Jeb and Mr. Hudak 

Robert is really casting well, 765 in dead air is powerful.

I am very impressed with Jeb. He reminds me a little of Troy about 2 years ago. He is improving fast and with his combination of size, strength and natural athletic ability (not to mention youth...lol) he can go far in this sport.

Here is a little vid from the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFkN1m6iyp0

Tommy


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Nice job*

The distances you guys got in those conditions are great. Thanks for posting the video. It was well done. 
Bob


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy, thanks for sharing the video and congratulations to all. Mr. Hudak continues to impress and is the one to keep a sharp eye on. Tommy had mentioned to me that there was a number of young guys that also needed to be watch and Tony and Jeb are certainly on that list. I don't know when we've seen as many new casters that have progressed to the 700 ft level as quickly but please don't stop there. Congratulations to all on some outstanding casting and to Robert for also hosting a fine event.

LarryB


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bob, Larry

Thanks for the comments. We really do have a good time at the CSCA events. This was a small "club" tournament but a great time was had by all.

We've got access to two of the best fields around, sod farms in Shallotte and Linden. No stress, no drama, just lots of fun and camaraderie.

The future of our sport is in good hands I do believe. Guys like Troy and the Brooklin bombers, The Texas casters, Robert, the Snell brothers, Tony and Cody, the VA Beach boys and now Jeb. We should see casting continue to grow and numbers rise in the years to come.



Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

LarryB said:


> Tommy, thanks for sharing the video and congratulations to all. Mr. Hudak continues to impress and is the one to keep a sharp eye on. Tommy had mentioned to me that there was a number of young guys that also needed to be watch and Tony and Jeb are certainly on that list. I don't know when we've seen as many new casters that have progressed to the 700 ft level as quickly but please don't stop there. Congratulations to all on some outstanding casting and to Robert for also hosting a fine event.
> 
> LarryB



Larry,
In talking to Tommy, I think the main reason we have so many casters hitting 700 now is help from experienced casters. It sounds like you guys that have been doing this for a while got little to no help from other casters when getting started. 
Tommy has taken his knowledge of the sport and has shared to to anyone who asks. Even if this person is his competition, Tommy helps them. I dont know many people who would do that. He offers helpful advice to Robert who is trying his dangest to catch him and getting close. Robert spends countless hours on the field practicing with me and has taught me tons. There are days we will cast from 1-6pm and he will spend more time helping me than casting for himself. We started in March and I told him I wanted to get to either 600-650 by the end of the year. He had me hitting 600 by the end of the day. Us new casters are very fortunate to have the tutoring that you guys provide. 
For example I was trying a pendelum cast in the tourney this weekend and I was able to get help from Tommy, Robert, and Wayne...All experienced casters competing in the tourney willing to offer advice in the middle of the tourney to a competitor. I am fortunate to have these guys around me to learn from.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Jeb,

I agree that having an experienced caster to practice with and help evaluate what you are doing is huge. I had a number of people that helped me when I started and Tommy had help also. Today the internet allows you to see Tommy and other top international casters at the touch of a button. Boy have things changed since I started casting. Passing on that knowledge is certainly a core value to me and many others.

Tommy reminds me of a proud farther when he talks about all the young 
guys. What I haven't told him is that I'm just as proud of you N.C. casters as well because I'm form Raleigh and still have that state pride. Keep your eyes on us old guys but remember to look past us because all of you will be moving the bar up from 700' (being the minimum) to 800' and I can't wait to see that. But Troy, Mr. Hudak, Tony, Jeb and other youg guns just remember that us old dogs don't role over any more (it's just too hard to get back up) so you will need to take our dog bones!

All the best,
LarryB


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time guys and ladies. Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

LarryB said:


> Jeb,
> 
> I agree that having an experienced caster to practice with and help evaluate what you are doing is huge. I had a number of people that helped me when I started and Tommy had help also. Today the internet allows you to see Tommy and other top international casters at the touch of a button. Boy have things changed since I started casting. Passing on that knowledge is certainly a core value to me and many others.
> 
> ...


Larry, it does make me proud to see the NC casters improving. Heck it makes me proud to see USA casters in general making the types of improvememt that we are seeing.

12 years ago when I started in this sport 700' was considered exceptional. There were a handful of guys at SCUSA tournaments that could do it if the conditions were favorable but even then it was a big feat. On Saturday we had 7 caster and 4 were over 700' in warm heavy air conditions with very little wind. The advances in rod technology helps but most of the improvement has come from technique refinement.

I did get help from guys like Dave Thomashey, Bill Kennedy (bill was able to get through my hard head...lol), and one of my favorite people in the world Jerry Valentine. This help was slow coming due to the distances (only saw these guys a couple of times a year) between us and the fact that Al Gore hadn't invented the internet.... . In 2003 I attended a seminar, along with Larry that featured Peter Thain as the teacher. That day was like a lightbulb for me, i finally started to understand the mechanics of the cast. If you are out there Peter... THANK YOU!!

I firmly believe in passing the knowledge along. I know that I may well be giving someone the tools and the knowledge to beat me but that is OK... . 

With 25 years of surf fishing and 12 years of competetive casting behind me I know that my time at the top is limited. I want to see casting in the USA move forward and continue to improve. Like Larry, I want to see 800 become the standard that 700 has been for years and cannot wait to shake the hand of the first USA caster to break the 900' barrier...... of course I'll still take that handshake if I get lucky...lol

Come on to a CSCA tournament. We do have a good time.

Tommy


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hi guys*

Looks like you guys had alot of fun wish me and the fellas from NY could've been there : )


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all you guys at the tourney! One thing missing was the "Texas Casters" LOL! I think I would have made Robert, Tony and Jeb very nervous though, LOL! When ever we have have practice here in San Antonio, Will is already there before I get there and he leaves very shortly after I arrive. I wonder why? I think I make him more and more nervous when we cast together. Hmmmm........ We felt very welcome at the tourney when we were there earlier this year and had a great time, thanks guys! 

The learning curve has definitely been cut down because of the internet. Yes, there is a ton of information there and you can either listen to it or not. I will tell you there is nothing like 1 on 1 teaching. Some learn hands on and some can be taught from the net. Many guys who have been in this game for a long time and have taught "Us" quite a bit. I am a humble person who absolutely loves this sport. Thank you to all the guys I have met and have had discussions with, your knowledge is unforgotten. 

On a lighter side. Robert, I am currently bench pressing 400 lbs, squatting 850 lbs, have slimmed down from 260 lbs to 220 lbs and have been practicing every day for 2 hours. I have break-offs that hitting around 1500 feet and quit eating food as my diet now consists of mainly nails now. Watch out.........................................













Carlos


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Carlos,

I really can't wait to meet you and the some of the Texas casters. You have got to be the bravest man alieve to talk to and about Mr. Hudak like that. He has us all walking very lightly around here. By the way, congratulations to you, Will and the other Texas casters on what you've been able to accomplish this year, just outstanding.

There is no doubt that if we all keep touching someone else with our enthusiasm, sharing of information and love for distance casting we will help this sport grow far beyond what we currently enjoy. P.S. Please do not upset Mr. Hudak.

All the best,
LarryB


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

*larry B*

first. good casting to the carolina guys. you are all doing well. larry. if you want to meet up with some of the texicans, they will be to the jersey tourn. in oct. it's the nationals.

carlos. you are doing great in your casting. you have beeen improving very well and can go to the front of the list in many areas. you are over achieving in the BS dept. see you in oct.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Note to Robert;
Ya want me to *weigh *the boy this Sunday?
He don't look 220 to these old eyes!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*220???*

Carlos 
Put both feet on the scale.
Bob


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*It's Chris the casting student. *

I hope you guys are not sleeping on me.
I've been hitting it and hitting it hard.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

castingsfun said:


> I hope you guys are not sleeping on me.
> I've been hitting it and hitting it hard.


Chris, it's cool to see and hear from the new guys bitten by the bug. 

Hope to see you at a future casting event.


Mark


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Been having computer problems...that is why you haven't heard from me. Finally, I have access to one for a little while, maybe I can catch up on stuff now...LOL

First and foremost, it was an absolutely wonderful event! As far as I am concerned, success isn't dictated by how many show up, it is defined by the caliber of person that does. As usual, CSCA had a wonderful showing of some of the best people I know. I would drink a beer with any one of those guys...wait, I already did. LOL

It is amazing what the right information given to people who aren't afraid to listen will accomplish! Given that with the internet, it is easier to network with top casters and get good advice, a caster still has to listen and apply what he is told/shown. When I was first casting, I tried my best, it seems, to ignore "slow in/fast out". Finally, I started doing it just to shut the fella up that kept repeating it over and over and over and over and over! LOL (Realistically, I thought I was coming in slow, didn't realize I wasn't till I mentally slowed down and started to listen.) I remember when Jeb tried the OTG the first day that we met. He told me he can cast further with his Hatteras and went back to that, including his hop/skip he was doing. I was thinking to myself, ok, here is another one. But for some reason, he settled down and actually started to listen and got it in his head it isn't going to be easy or natural at first. Now look at his distances. Of course I still tease him about that hatteras hop. He is one hell of a caster in the sand, now he has QUICKLY become one hell of a caster in the grass.

Mr. Brown - I look forward to the day that we hit the field together. Unfortunately it doesn't look like it will be this year. I am not a member of SCUSA, nor do I have any plans of joining to attend the Nationals. I have to hold off a little bit. I am not ready to face a monster such as you yet! One day, yes my friend, one day. I will have a nicely polished wooden box that I *HOPE* to be able to put a few old dogs' bones in as trophies. LOL I am no reason to be walking lightly, Will and Carlos are!! Speaking of which.....

Carlos..... You are looking well!!!! Have you done something with your hair? It just seems like your whole face has changed! I respect you as a person and a caster. You are a great guy. I really look forward to the time that we get to cast again. You had me really concerned when you told me you were over 800'! I can relax now. All I have to do is wait for you to try to "pass" those nails you are eating, I know you won't be able to do ANYTHING when that starts. I hate to see it happen, but when you start to buckle over and cry like a little school girl, I will be standing at the oche smiling!!

I have enjoyed each and every one of the CSCA events this year. I can't try to choose which I enjoyed more, so far. Our first one was GREAT with the TX and NY boys showing up. This last one was our smallest yet, but every one of them share a commonality. It is a sheer pleasure casting with and learning from some of the best guys that walk this planet. That is what makes this worth the effort. It isn't as easy to stand in a field for hours by yourself casting unless you have incentive. CSCA has provided the incentive, all who have attended and will attend provide the enjoyment. Here's to looking forward to the Sept. event.:beer:

Chris....Looking forward to meeting you on the field as well...Don't be a stranger.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert,

It's Mr. Brooks... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Robert,
> 
> It's Mr. Brooks...
> 
> Tommy


I am trying to keep from addressing him directly..... Kinda like never looking directly into the sun. LMAO!! I know a Larry Brown, I guess that is where it came from.:redface::redface:


Sorry about that..... Mr. BROOKS!

Robert


----------

